
CSS position: sticky - tambourine_man
http://updates.html5rocks.com/2012/08/Stick-your-landings-position-sticky-lands-in-WebKit
======
rallison
I welcome this. The current way of setting an element to position: fixed with
javascript after scrolling to a certain point is ugly and prone to issues.
This is more elegant and also opens up some even more interesting use cases.

